# Any rig reports



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Weather is looking fantastic this weekend and was thinking about making a rig run out of Mexico Beach. Its a pretty long run so was hoping someone had a report of an tuna being caught on the eastern rigs. I really want to kill that yellowfin skunk on my boat. Ive got Hiltons and know the current is ripping south of Horn Mtn so that area would probably be our target.


----------



## _kyle_ (Jul 30, 2015)

The current is almost impossible to chunk in..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

Great question. Any reports of YFT at HM, RP, Marlin, or Noble Tom Madden?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah you don't want too much current


----------

